# تاريخ مصر و المسيحية أثناء القرن ال 19 الميلادى من 1800 م  و حتى 1900 م



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2012)

*تاريخ مصر و المسيحية أثناء القرن ال 19 الميلادى من 1800 م  و حتى 1900 م​*
زى ما عرفنا من القرن ال 18
إن مع نهاية القرن ال 18 كانت الحملة الفرنسية موجودة فى مصر 

المهم 
قامت الكثير من الحروب داخل أرض مصر بين الجيش العثمانى و الانجليز من ناحية ضد الحملة الفرنسية من ناحية أخرى 
أضطرت فى آخر الأمر أن تنسحب الحملة الفرنسية من مصر عام 1801 م

صاحب *الجنرال ( المعلم يعقوب )* الحملة المنسحبة ، إلا أنه بعد يومين من الإبحار في البحر المتوسط إلى فرنسا أصيب يعقوب بمرض مفاجئ ظل يعانى منه أربعة أيام ومات، فاحتفظوا بجثته حتى دخلت الباخرة إلى فرنسا حيث دفن هناك

لم يخرج جميع الفرنسيين ( الافرنج ) من مصر و لكن خرج الجيش فقط و لبث الباقى يتمتعون بحماية فرنسا 

فى هذه الأوقات كان *والى مصر هو يوسف باشا الصدر الأعظم و المعين من سليم الثالث الخليفة العثماني * 
و فى عهده وقع على المسيحيون و على وجه الخصوص الاقباط  منهم فى آلام مرعبة فكانت الجنود التركية تجول الأحياء و تدخل البيوت مواصلة السلب و النهب و الفتك بين آن و آخر 
كما قتل يوسف باشا ثلاثة من أعيان الأقباط بدعوى أنهم كانوا من أنصار الفرنسيين و أخذت أموالهم و ممتلكاتهم ففر كثيرون من الأقباط من وجه الاتراك و وضع هؤلاء غرامة فدية عن نفسهم


معلومة كدة على جنب 

كان فيه كتيبة من الألبان التابعة للخلافة العثمانية يقودها واحد إسمه محمد على " ابن ابراهيم آغا "


المهم 

كان لا يزال الكثير من المماليك 
1- مماليك بقيادة محمد بك الالفى التابعة للانجليز 
2- مماليك بقيادة ابراهيم بك الكبير التابعة للعثمانيين

*و فى عام 1805 م تولى محمد على باشا زمام الاحكام فى مصر و المعين من سليم الثالث الخليفة العثماني*

خاض محمد علي في بداية فترة حكمه حربًا داخلية ضد المماليك والإنجليز إلى أن خضعت له مصر بالكليّة، 

في 21 مارس 1807 م، تصدى أهالي رشيد بقيادة محافظها *علي بك السلانكي* *للحملة الإنجليزية بقيادة الجنرال فريزر*، وكان الإنجليز قد اتفقوا مع محمد بك الألفي زعيم المماليك على أن يؤيد الحملة البريطانية، في مقابل أن تكفل إنجلترا للمماليك الاستيلاء على مقاليد البلاد. إلا أن الألفي مات قبل وصول هذه الحملة إلى مصر.

استخدم محمد على الكثر من المستوطنين الفرنسيين فى مصالح عديدة فأدى ذلك لتتابع الارساليات اللاتينية من الفرنسيسكان و فرير و جزويت لبث المذهب الرومانى و لكنهم لم ينجحوا

قام  محمد على باشا باستدعاء *المعلم غالى* ليضم نصارى مصر الى المذهب الباباوى (المذهب الكاثوليكى –روما - )
فأقنع الأخير الأول بأن الأمر يحدث بالتدريج 
فأصبح المعلم غالى و ابنه باسيليوس بك و رهط قليل من أشياعهما فى مصر و أخميم باباويين فى الظاهر و أرثوذكس فى الباطن و لكن تغير الحال بعد مدة 

*فى سنة 1808 م أصبح محمود الثانى هو الخليفة العثمانى *

و فى 13 كيهك سنة 1810 م تنيح البابا مرقس الثامن البطريرك ال 108 م


*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا بطرس السابع البطريرك ال 109 فى 16 كيهك 1810 م فى عهد محمد على باشا والى مصر و فى عهد محمود الثانى الخليفة العثمانى*

اشتهر باسم بطرس الجاولي " كان من قرية الجاولى" وقد وضع كتابا قيما دافع فيه عن الكنيسة وتعاليمها كما قام بتزويد المكتبة البطريركية بالكتب النفيسة وفي عهده رفرف السلام علي البلاد فنالت الكنيسة الراحة التامة والحرية الكاملة في العبادة وتجددت الكنائس في الوجهين القبلي والبحري.

فى سنة 1807  م وصل أمر من الباب العالى " الاستانة =عاصمة الخلافة العثمانبة = اسطنبول =العاصمة التركية " الى محمد على بالهجوم على *الحركة الوهابية* فى شبه الجزيرة العربية 
فخاف محمد على باشا  إذا ترك مصر فستقع بيد المماليك  فدبر لهم *مذبحة القلعة *الشهيرة  بعد أن دعا زعماء المماليك ان يأتوا إلى القلعة بحجة انة سوف يقيم حفلا لتوديع الجيش الخارج لمحاربة الوهابين ,.

وفى يوم الحفل 1مارس1811 جاء زعماء المماليك و بعد أن انتهى الحفل الفاخردعاهم محمد على  باشا لكى يسيروا في الموكب يتقدمهم الجيش الخارج للحرب و عندما خرج الجيش من باب القلعة اغلقت الأبواب فاستدار الحراس  للمماليك و انهال الرصاص من كل صوب ومن كل مكان على المماليك  

و لأن الحرب ضد الوهابيون- بقيادة سعود الكبير بن عبد العزيز بن محمد آل سعود ثم خلفه ابنه عبد الله بن سعود - لا تخص التاريخ المصرى فى شىء لذلك سأذكر فقط أنها إنتهت عام 1816 م بفوز إبراهيم باشا ابن محمد على باشا على الوهابيون 
و أصبحت الجزيرة العربية ضمن ولاية محمد على 

المهم 
بدأ محمد على يعتدل فى ميزان الزمام بالاقباط فصاروا يتدرجون فى الحصول على السلام و الطمأنينة 

استعان محمد على بالارمن و الكاثوليك و لم يرغب فى الاقباط خوفا من أن يزداد نفوذهم  
و لكنه رجع و إستعان بالاقباط فى الأعمال الحسابية و ضبط الايرادات و المصروفات و أمر بابطال الاضطهادات
و أخذ نفوذ الأقباط يزداد فى حين أنه تم تعداد الاقباط كان لا يزيد عن 4.3% من عدد السكان الكلى 

وفي مدة رئاسته عاد إلى الكرسي الإسكندري كرسي النوبة والسودان، بعد أن انفصل مدة خمسمائة عام بعد أن قام محمد على باشا الكبير بفتح السودان عام 1820 م  وامتلك أراضيه وضمها إلى الأقطار المصرية فعاد كثيرون من أهل السودان إلى الدين المسيحي، كما استوطن فيه الكثيرون من كتاب الدولة النصارى ورجال الجيش وبنوا الكنائس. ثم طلبوا من البابا بطرس أن يرسل لهم أسقفا ليرعى الشعب المسيحي بهذه الأقطار فرسم لهم أسقفا زكاه شعب السودان من بين الرهبان اسمه داميانوس

معلومة كدة على جنب 
من أول إبتداء الامبراطورية الرومانية و إحتلالها على مصر مرورا بالغزو الاسلامى حتى سنة 1820 م  لم يكن لمصر جيش خاص بها 

بل كانت توجد جيوش الامبراطورية الرومانية 
ثم الجيش الاسلامى
و هذان الجيشان ليس بهما مصريًا واحدًا
و لكنه بالرغم من أنه تكون جيش لمصر و لكنه لم يكن لصالح مصر بل كان لصالح الجهاد الاسلامى و ح نشوف بعد كدة 

المهم
و لكن فى سنة 1820م نجح محمد على باشا فى تجنيد الفلاحين المصريين 
و أمر أن يكون المسلمين فقط هم المجندين و *سُمىَّ الجيش ب الجهادية* ( أى الجهاد فى سبيل الاسلام أو الله) وفرض على الأقباط200 ألف ريال ليصرف منها مرتبات للجنود 
و أمر إثنين من كبار الاقباط الكاثوليك و هم المعلم غالى و ورثة فيكتور وكيل دائرة عثمان بك البرديسى بدفع 80 ألف منها و الباقى يدفعه الاقباط الارثوذكس


و فى 1822 م أرسل المعلم غالى قبطيا من قبله الى أسقف رومية ليعينه بطريرك على مصر ليكون هو و أتباعه خاضعين له ....كل ذلك إرضاء للفرنسيين ليخلصوه من المغارم بيد محمد على باشا
وفى مايوا سنة 1822 م طلب أبراهيم باشا - بن محمد على باشا بالتبنى - من المعلم غالى جمع ضرائب على النخيل فقال له المعلم غالى يجب الرجوع إلى محمد على باشا فغضب إبراهيم باشا وأخرج مسدسه وأطلق النار على المعلم غالى فى زفتى فأرداه قتيلاً أمام أبنه طوبيا  .

و يُعرف أتباع المعلم غالى و التابعون للمذهب الرومانى ( بالاقباط التُبَع ) 
و أطلقوا على أنفسهم *أقباط كاثوليك *

فى 1831 م قرر محمد على إحتلال بلاد الشام (سوريا و لبنان و الاردن و فلسطين )
بدأت الحرب بين الجيش العثمانى (الاسلامى) و الجيش المصرى (الاسلامى)

و فى سنة 1832 م  فقد حدث أن الأمير إبراهيم باشا نجل محمد علي باشا بعد أن فتح بيت المقدس ( أورشليم ) والشام أنه دعا البابا بطرس السابع لزيارة القدس الشريف ومباشرة خدمة ظهور النور في يوم سبت الفرح من قبر السيد المسيح بأورشليم كما يفعل بطاركة الروم في كل سنة ، ولما رأي البابا  بحكمته أن انفراده بالخدمة علي القبر المقدس يترتب عليه عداوة بين القبط والروم اعتذر للباشا لإعفائه من هذه الخدمة فطلب إليه أن يشترك مع بطريرك الروم – علي أن يكون هو ثالثهم لأنه كان يرتاب في حقيقة النور . وفي يوم سبت النور غصت كنيسة القيامة بالجماهير حتى ضاقت بالمصلين فأمر الباشا بإخراج الشعب خارجا بالفناء الكبير . ولما حان وقت الصلاة دخل البطريركان مع الباشا إلى القبر المقدس وبدأت الصلاة المعتادة . وفي الوقت المعين انبثق النور من القبر بحالة ارتعب منها الباشا وصار في حالة ذهول  و كاد يسقط على الارض و هو يقول " أمان بابا"  فأسعفه البابا بطرس حتى أفاق . أما الشعب الذي في الخارج فكانوا أسعد حظا ممن كانوا بداخل الكنيسة فان أحد أعمدة باب القيامة الغربي انشق وظهر لهم منه النور ، وقد زادت هذه الحادثة مركز البابا بطرس هيبة واحتراما لدي الباشا وقام قداسته بإصلاحات كبيرة في كنيسة القيامة ."

فى أثناء فترة الحرب بين العثمانيين و محمد على باشا حدث أن دولة روسيا خشيت أن يعظم أمره و يحول دون أمانيها فى الشرق و فى المملكة العثمانية ففكرت بالاستعانة بالامة القبطية لنيل أغراضها ضد محمد على فأرسلت أمير روسيا الى البابا بطرس يعرض عليه حماية روسيا للشعب القبطي 
و لكن البابا أوضح له أننا نعيش تحت رعاية ملك لا يموت و هو الله ...أى أنه رفض هذه الحماية
فانطرح المندوب أمام قدمى البابا بطرس و أخذ يقبلها و انطلق لمحمد على باشا قائلا " لم تدهشنى عظمة الاهرامات و لا ارتفاع المسلات و كتابها و لم يهزنى كل ما فى القطر من العجائب بل أثر فى نفسى فقط زيارتى للرجل التقى بطريرك الاقباط " ;ثم روى له ما حدث فطفح السرور على وجه محمد على باشا و شكر البابا فى نفس اليوم فأجابه البابا : لا تشكر من قام بواجبه نحو بلاده 
فقال له محمد على و الدموع تنهمر من عينيه : لقد رفعت اليوم شأنك و شأن بلادك فليكن لك مقام محمد على بمصر و لتكن مركبة معدة لركبك كمركبته

*استمرت الحرب بين العثمانيين و محمد علي  باشا و تمكن من خلالها باحتلال الشام و لكن و إنتهت الحرب عام 1839 م بتنازل محمد على عن بلاد الشام مقابل ضمان ولايته الوراثية على مصر *

*و أصبح محمد على باشا أول والى مصر له حق لتوريث عام 1839 م و التابع للخلافة العثمانية*

شهد عصر محمد علي العديد من الإنجازات والإصلاحات في مختلف المجالات ، كما قام بتقسيم الأراضي بحيث خصص كل منها لزراعة محصول معين ووزعها علي الفلاحين لزراعتها ورعايتها والاستفادة بغلتها نظير دفع الأموال الأميرية، و أدخل التعديلات في طرق الزراعة، ، وأنشأ كثيراً من الترع والجسور والقناطر، 

كما أنشأ ديوان إسمه *ديوان المعية السنية ( الحكومة السنية )* و هو الديوان الذي كان يشرف على الأعمال الحكومية ،وينشر الأوامر والقرارات للموظفين. وتضم كافة الأوامر العلية والقرارات واللوائح الصادرة من الباشا إلى كافة إدارات الدولة 	


*فى سنة 1839 م أصبح عبد المجيد الأول هو الخليفة العثمانى *
معلومة على جنب 
 وهو أول خليفة عثماني يرعى مسيرة التغريب تحت شعار الإصلاح والتحديث في الدولة العثمانية، حيث استحدث الباب العالي(رئاسة مجلس الوزراء) الذي أصبح يتولى مقاليد السلطة، ويقاسم السلطان نفوذه، في حكم الدولة، بينما أصبحت مشيخة الإسلام مجرد هيئة شورية. وهو والد السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني.

دخل *المذهب البروتستانتي* إلى مصر في منتصف هذا القرن ، عندما جاء مرسل أمريكي إليها يدعى *دكتور لانسن* أقام بالإسكندرية، وجاء بعده مرسل سكوتلندى هو *الدكتور يوحنا هوج*، وبعدما لبثا بالإسكندرية مدة أخذا يطوفان البلاد راكبين النيل يدعوان إلى مذهبهما 

و فى سنة 1845 م قضى على قبطى بدمياط يدعى *سيدهم بشاى* بالدخول في الإسلام أو القتل فتم قتله بأبشع طرق التعذيب http://st-takla.org/Saints/Coptic-Orthodox-Saints-Biography/Coptic-Saints-Story_1118.html

على أثر هذا الحادث كتب قناصل الدول جميعهم إلى حكوماتهم بأوروبا بما حصل، فأرسلوا إلى ثغر دمياط البواخر الحربية المسلحة، فدخل الجنود المدينة. لكن الخديوي أسرع فأرسل مندوبًا عنه للتحقيق، وهدّأ خواطر القناصل، وانتهى الأمر بعقاب القاضي والمحافظ وتجريدهما مع من اشتركوا في تعذيبه.
وتهدئة للنفوس أمر الخديوي الذي كان في ذلك الوقت أحد أبناء محمد على باشا بتشييع جنازة الشهيد سيدهم بشاي رسميًا، حيث صُرّح برفع الصليب جهرًا فيها، كما رُفع على الكنائس وفى جنازات المسيحيين.

فى هذه الايام حدث خلاف بين الانبا سلامة مطران الحبشة و ملك الحبشة و ذلك لأن الانبا سلامة رسم كهنة من العلمانيين الاقباط على حدود الحبشة 

و السبب الذى جعل الانبا سلامة يفعل هذا هو تحول الاحباش عن الامانة المستقيمة 

فرفع الاحباش شكواهم الى البابا ضد الانبا سلامة و لكن البابا شجع الانبا سلامة و ثبته

يذكر أنه يوجد سبب آخر لهذا الخلاف و هو 
الصراع بين الأحباش و الأقباط على دير السلطان الذى أهداه صلاح الدين الايوبى للأقباط فى مدينة أورشليم (القدس)

فى سنة 1848 م اشتدت الشيخوخة على محمد على باشا فأصيب بالخرف فاستلم ابنه ابراهيم باشا ملك مصر و لكنه مات فى نفس السنة لاصابته بالسل فأخد الملك إبن أخيه 
أى
*فى سنة 1848 م أصبح الخديوى عباس حلمى بن أحمد طوسون بن محمد على باشا والى مصر المعروف بإسم عباس الأول التابع للخلافة العثمانية*

*خديوى = أمير  *

ثم مات محمد على باشا  فى سنة 1849 م

المهم الخديوى عباس باشا الأول عزم على تقليل نفوذ الأقباط  من الدواوين فاختار أربعة من طلاب المدارس الأميرية و سلم كل رئيس ديوان واحد منهم يعلموهم مسك الدفاتر و يمرنوهم على الاعمال الحسابية 

كان مؤيدًا للشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ( صاحب الحركة الوهابية ) ، وقام بتهريب أحد أبنائه أثناء وجوده في السجون المصرية بعد أسره في المعركة التي خاضها إبراهيم باشا مع الحركة الوهابية. كما قام بتنفيذ نظام الحسبة في مصر، فكانت الشرطة تتطوف بالناس في الأسواق أثناء الصلاة الاسلامية لتغلق المحال، وكانوا يستعملون السياط لمن لا يغلق محله.

فى سنة 1851 م أرسل البابا القس داود رئيس دير الأنبا أنطونيوس الذى خلفه فى البطريركية باسم كيرلس الرابع الى أثيوبيا لفض الخلاف بين الاحباش و الاقباط و كاد أن يحل المشكلة لولا تدخل بعض رجال الدول الأوربية خاصة قنصل إنجلترا . لكن إشتد المرض على البابا فلزم رجوع القس داود الذى رجع بعد وفاة البابا بشهرين و نصف 

ثم تنيح البابا بطرس الجاولى فى 28 برمهات 1852 م
فرسم القس داود بطريركا فى 10برمودة سنة 1853 م 
و تم أخذ موافقة عباس باشا خديوى مصر على ذلك عام 1854م

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا كيرلس الرابع البطريرك ال 110 فى 28 بشنس 1854 م المعروف بأبو الاصلاح فى عهد عباس حلمى خديوى مصر و فى عهد عبد المجيد الأول الخليفة العثمانى
*
المهم 

إهتم البابا بالتعليم و كثير من الأمور

أمر الخديوى عباس الأول بطرد الأقباط إذا أبوا الاسلام فساد بينهم الذعر و الخوف غير أن المنية عاجلته بالقتل 

*فى سنة 1854 م أصبح الخديوى محمد سعيد بن محمد على باشا والى مصر
و هو الابن الرابع لمحمد على باشا *

قام بإغلاق المدارس العليا (الكليات) التي أنشأها والده محمد علي باشا، وقال بعد إغلاقها : أمة جاهلة أسلس قيادة من أمة متعلمة
أسس البنك المصري في عام 1854م.
إعطى المهندس الفرنسى *فرديناند ديلسبس* الموافقة على حفر *قناة السويس* بامتياز لفرنسا ب 85 % من دخل القناة لمدة 99 سنة من تاريخ الافتتاح و الباقى لمصر .

لم يقم باضطهاد الأقباط لكنه حظر عليهم استعمال السلاح لأنه خاف منذ قاموا بالدفاع عن أنفسهم تحت قيادة الجنرال يعقوب . 
أمر بضرورة تجنيد المسيحيين فاتخذ ذلك بعض المسلمين آلة لاضطهادهم فقبضوا فى أسيوط على كل الذكور فى أغلب البيوت القبطية و ساقوهم للعسكرية و لم يتركوا و لا واحد منهم لإعالة النساء و الاولاد 
و كان قواد الجيش المسلمين يستبدون بالعساكر الاقباط و يعاملوهم بقساوة ليعتنقوا الاسلام 

فشكاهم البابا كيرلس الرابع الى ذوى النفوذ من الانجليز فى مصر فأُرغم سعيد باشا على إعفاء الأقباط من الخدمة العسكرية 

فى عهده دخل الجيش المصرى فى حرب ماله بها شأن 
غير أننا تابعين للخلافة العثمانية
الحرب ديه كانت بسبب النزاع على شبه جزيرة إسمها قرم crim  بين روسيا و المملكة العثمانية 
الحرب ديه بدأت سنة 1853 م و إنتهت 1856 م بهزيمة الروس

*فى ديسمبر 1855 م أمر الخديوى سعيد باشا بإلغاء الجزية المفرضة على الذميين *
و منع إقامة الافراح فى حالة إعتناق قبطى للديانة الاسلامية
كما أنه عين حاكما قبطيا للسودان و هو بمثابة رئيس الاقليم الجنوبى لمصر

حدثت أحدات  بعد كدة إن أثيوبيا تنازعت مع الخلافة العثمانية على إقليم هررة فأمر الوالى سعيد باشا بإرسال البابا كيرلس لحل المشكلة و ذلك بإيعاز من الخليفة عبد المجيد 
فذهب البابا و حل المشكلة و لكنه أقنع نجاشى الحبشة بعدم الحاجة للقوات الانجليزية الموجودة هناك و منع دخول اليسوعين أيضا 
فإغتاظ الانجليز و دبروا المكائد عند النجاشى ضد البابا و لكنها لم تنجح فى الأخير
و دبروا المكائد أيضا عند سعيد باشا ضد البابا  فسممه 

و تنيح البابا كيرلس أبو الاصلاح " *مسمومًا* " فى 23 طوبة 1861 م و هو يقول لا تخافوا من الذين يقتلون الجسد بل خافوا ممن يقتل النفس 

و مات الخليفة العثمانى عبد المجيد الأول فى يونيو 1861 م

*فى سنة 1861 م أصبح عبد العزيز الأول هو الخليفة العثمانى *

*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا ديمتريوس الثانى البطريرك ال 111 فى 9 بؤونة 1862 م فى عهد سعيد باشا خديوى مصر و فى عهد عبد العزيز الأول الخليفة العثمانى*
إستمر فى مسيرة التعليم كما فعل سلفه 

و فى يوم 8 يناير 1863 م اشترك الجيش المصرى مع الفرنسيين فى حربهم ضد المكسيك 

و فى 18 يناير 1863 م مات محمد سعيد باشا 

*فى 18 يناير 1863 م أصبح الخديوى اسماعيل بن ابراهيم باشا بن محمد على والى مصر و التابع للخلافة العثمانية*

حصل البابا بمكانة عالية لدى الخليفة العثمانى عبد العزيز الأول فأنعم عليه بألف فدان من أملاك الحكومة للمدارس القبطية ثم زادها الخديوى اسماعيل خمسمائة فدان أخرى فى مديرية الشرقية 

*إشترط الخديوى حضور قسيس عند إعتناق مسيحى للديانة الاسلامية*

انطلق* الدكتور هوج* إلى أسيوط سنة 1865 اتخذها مقرا لعمله لتبشيري و أسس بها كنيسة بروتستانتية سنة 1867.
لم يحاول البروتستانت ( الانجليز)  تبشير المسلمين بالمسيحية بل عملوا على  جذب الأقباط بوسائل ترغيب رخيصة، وبدأ يُصَغِّر من شأن الكنيسة القبطية في نظرهم حتى أن بعض هؤلاء تجرأوا في أسيوط على الهجوم على كنائسها ليلا وكسروا أيقوناتها. فشكاهم البابا ديمتريوس الثاني للخديوي فاصدر أمرا بنفي المبشرين إلى البحر المتوسط، فلجأوا إلى قناصل الدول طالبين حمايتهم فلبوا طلبهم بالطبع، ومنعوا أمر نفيهم، وظلوا يزيدون من أساليبهم الرخيصة في سرقة أبناء الكنيسة القبطية ودخلت بعدهم مذاهب بروتستانتية أخري مثل البلموس والإصلاح والسبتيين و.. الخ.

فذهب البابا ديمتريوس الى الصعيد و معه العلامة الشهير الايغومانوس فيلوثاوس رئيس الكنيسة الكبرى و عينت له  الحكومة مركب بخار من طرف الحكومة السنية حسب التماسه و زار مدن و بلاد و كنائس الوجه القبلى الى إسنا و استمر فى هذا السفر 3 أشهر و بعد أن ضم المرتدين الى الكنيسة عاد الى مركزه .

*قرر الخديوى إسماعيل باشا علانية المساواة بين بين المسيحيين و المسلمين و ذلك بترشيح الاقباط لمجلش شورى القوانين و فى أول برلمان مصرى منتخب عام  1866 م دخل الأقباط الانتخاب إسوة بزملائهم المسلمين 
*

*تم افتتاح قناة السويس فى نوفمبر 1869 م .*

ثم تنيح البابا ديمتريوس فى 11 طوبة 1870 م 

تم تعيين* الأنبا مرقس* مطران البحيرة برتبة *قائم مقام* لإدارة شئون الأقباط 
كانت توجد جمعية الجمعية الإصلاحية , وكانت هذه الجمعية تضم عددا كبيراً من الأقباط المثقفين والمتعلمين تعليماً عالياً وكانوا لهم شعبية فى الوسط القبطى 
وكان من رأى أعضاء الجمعية الإصلاحية أنه يجب تشكيل مجلس منتخب يضم العناصر الصالحة من أبناء الطائفة ليقوم بالتخطيط على مراحل للنهوض بالأقباط من خلال الدور الذى تلعبة الكنيسة فى الحياة العامة .

وفى يناير 1874 م أجتمع عدد كبير من الأقباط المنتميين إلى الجمعية الإصلاحية فى منزل أحدهم , وتناقشوا فى احوال الطائفة , وأسفر الإجتماع بعد مناقشات طويلة بإصدار توصيه بإنشاء مجلس ملى للأقباط أو حتى جمعية عمومية لهم و أن تخضع لمن يكون من أبنائها متقلداً منصباً حكومياً رفيعاً , وصدر الأمر العالى من الخديوى توفيق بلائحة المجلس الملى للمرة الأولى فى يناير 1874 م 
وكان *بطرس باشا غالى* ( ابوه كان غالى بك نيروز ناظر الدايره السنيه للأمير مصطفي فاضل اخو الخديوى اسماعيل فى الصعيد ) فى ذلك الوقت هو أبرز أبناء المسيحيين  والذى حدث أن بطرس غالى باشا تبنى فكرة  المجلس الملى , وإستصدر بالفعل أمراً عالياً من الخديوى إسماعيل بتشكيل أول مجلس ملى للأقباط وكان ذلك فى فبراير 1874 م وأنيط بالمجلس الجديد أن يحدد إختصاته , وأن يضع لنفسه لائحة داخلية .


*و جلس على الكرسى المرقسى البابا كيرلس الخامس البطريرك ال 112 فى 23 بابة 1874 م فى عهد اسماعيل باشا خديوى مصر و فى عهد عبد العزيز الأول الخليفة العثمانى*

تم خلع الخليفة عبد العزيز الأول فى آخر مايو 1876 م

*فى مايو 1876 م أصبح مراد الخامس هو الخليفة العثمانى *

و تم خلعه فى أغسطس 1876 م

*فى أغسطس 1876 م أصبح عبد الحميد الثانى بن عبد المجيد الأول هو الخليفة العثمانى *

يُتَّهم عبد الحميد الثاني بكونه أول من بدأ بتنفيذ المجازر بحق الأرمن وغيرهم من المسيحيين الذين كانوا تحت حكم الدولة العثمانية ففي عهده نفذت المجازر الحميدية حيث قتل مئات الآلاف ( لا يقل عن المليون أو المليون و النصف ) من الأرمن واليونانيين والآشوريين  

فى 1878 م تشكلت أول وزارة ( نظارة )  فى مصر تمكن الانجليز من تعيين وزيرين أوربيين فى أول وزارة مصرية أحدهما وزير المالية و الآخر وزير الأشغال العامة و كانت الوزارة برئاسة نوبار باشا (الأرمنى)
و كان العنصر المصرى هو 
1-	رياض باشا لوزارة الداخلية
2-	راتب باشا للحربية
3-	على مبارك باشا للمعارف و الأوقاف

فى 1879 م تم خلع الخديوى اسماعيل باشا من ولاية مصر و تولى توفيق إبنه بدلا منه..... توفيق هذا هو الابن الأكبر للخديو إسماعيل من جاريته نور هانم شفق ...وهى لم تكن ضمن زوجات الخديو إسماعيل الأربع بل كانت من مستولداته، وربما يكون ذلك سبب عدم إرسال توفيق مع باقى أبناء إسماعيل للدراسة فى أوروبا، وذلك يفسر أيضاً العلاقة السيئة بين توفيق وأبيه والتى تجلت بعد عزل إسماعيل فى نأى توفيق عنه وإقصاء كل رجاله

*فى 1879 م أصبح الخديوى توفيق باشا بن اسماعيل باشا بن ابراهيم باشا بن محمد على باشا والى مصر و التابع للخلافة العثمانية*

ثم تغيرت الوزارة أكثر من مرة 
فى 21  سبتمبر 1879 تشكلت الوزارة الجديدة برئاسة *رياض باشا *

فأقدمت على بيع حصة مصر فى قناة السويس لإنجلترا، وقد أثارت هذه السياسة نقمة الشعب والجيش معا، إذ عمد *رياض باشا ووزير حربيته عثمان رفقى* إلى تأخير ترقية الضباط الوطنيين *فقامت ثورة أحمد عرابى فى 1881*، والتى أدت لعزل وزارة رياض باشا، 
*كان الشيخ محمد عبده من طليعة ثورة عرابى*

حدثت مذبحة فى الاسكندرية قاسى فيها المسيحين كثيرا 

فدخلت الجيوش الانجليزية من الاسكندرية فى 1882 م ( كحماية دولية لرعاياها الانجليز على وعد منهم أنهم سيتركوا البلاد عند إستقرار الأمور ) حاول عرابى التصدى لكنه إنهزم فى معركة التل الكبير ثم بعد ذلك نُفىَّ فى سيلان ( سيريلانكا حاليا ) 
و نفى الشيخ محمد عبده الى بيروت ثم سافر الى باريس بصحبة الشيخ *جمال الدين الأفغانى*
و دخل توفيق القاهرة تحت حماية الإنجليز الذين سرحوا الجيش المصرى ( الجهادية المصرى)، وحلوا المجلس النيابى، ونفوا الزعماء الوطنيين والدينيين، و عملوا على تنحية المملكة العثمانية عن الازمة المصرية 


*و هكذا فى 1882 م بدأ الاحتلال الانجليزى لمصر و التابع للخلافة العثمانية 
*
فى أثناء ذلك حدثت ثورة المهدى بالسودان و قبل إستيلائه عليه تركه المسيحيون و أووا الى القطر المصرى 

لكن أسقف الخرطوم و بعض الكهنة الذين لم يتمكنوا من الهرب أرغموا على إعتناق الاسلام 

و تم تعيين *اللورد كرومر (سير إفلين بارينج)* أول معتمد بريطاني في مصر في 11 سبتمبر 1883 م 

و بعدين 
حدثت خلافات كثيرة بين البابا و المجلس الملى إنتهت بنفيه الى أحد الأديرة و نفى الأنبا يؤنس أيضا الى دير آخر فى سبتمبر 1892 م 

فى 7 يناير 1893 م توفى الخديوى توفيق 

*فى 8 يناير 1893 م أصبح الخديوى عباس حلمى الثانى بن توفيق باشا بن اسماعيل باشا والى مصر 
*
فقام الغيورون على الكنيسة بتقديم عرائض استرحام للخديوي لاسترجاع البابا واشترك معهم أساقفة الأقاليم، وبعد مقابلات مع الخديوي ومصطفي باشا فهمي ناظر النظار( رئيس الوزراء)، أصدر الخديوي أمرًا خديويا في 20 يناير 1893 بعودة البابا والأنبا يؤانس.

فى عام 1889 م تم العفو عن الشيخ محمد عبده بوساطة تلميذه *سعد زغلول* للخديوى توفيق و بوساطة* الأميرة نازلى فاضل* ( إبنة مصطفى فاضل بن إبراهيم باشا بن محمد على ) للورد كرومر 

فى عام 1899 م أُقيم *أول بطريرك على الأقباط التُبع و هو كيرلس مقار *
الذى حال رسامته بدأ ينشر المنشورات متطاولا على البابا كيرلس الخامس داعيا أبناء الكنيسة القبطية الى الانضمام لأسقف روما 

يا ترى إيه اللى حصل بعد كدة ؟؟؟؟؟
لو عايز تعرف تعالى تابعنا 
يتبع فى القرن العشرون الميلادى​
ملاحظة بس بسيطة إن المسيحية لم تنتشر لا بالسيف و لا بقوة من الأرض إنما إنتشرت بقوة إلهية

المصدر 

1-  كتاب تاريخ الكنيسة القبطية للقس منسى يوحنا
2-  ويكيبيديا الموسوعة الحرة
3- http://www.coptichistory.org/
4- http://st-takla.org
5- كتاب المضطهدون لمنظمة مسيحى الشرق الأوسط


----------



## القسيس محمد (3 مايو 2012)

*رائع جدا يا ايرينى 
ودايما تكون مواضيع ذات قيمه علميه لمن يريد ان يستفيد منها

الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (3 مايو 2012)

*موضوع شيق ورائع*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *رائع جدا يا ايرينى
> ودايما تكون مواضيع ذات قيمه علميه لمن يريد ان يستفيد منها
> 
> الرب يبارك خدمتك*​



*شكرا على التعليق الجميل و التقييم اللذيذ​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (3 مايو 2012)

سمعان الاخميمى قال:


> *موضوع شيق ورائع*​



*شكرا على التعليق السكر​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 مايو 2012)

اكتشفت من هذا الموضوع ان  محمد على كان عظيم فى كل شىء عمل نهضة فى مصر عظيمة جدا وكذلك اعطى للمسيحين حقوقهم


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اكتشفت من هذا الموضوع ان  محمد على كان عظيم فى كل شىء عمل نهضة فى مصر عظيمة جدا وكذلك اعطى للمسيحين حقوقهم



*شكرا على التعليق الحلو أوى يا حبيب يسوع​*


----------



## Samir poet (4 مايو 2012)

*ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ويعوضك كل خيررررررررررر
*




​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (4 مايو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك ويعوضك كل خيررررررررررر
> 
> *​


*

شكرا على تعليقك الحلو جدا
ربنا معاك
​*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (5 مايو 2012)

Well don Irini as usual great effort .....1 flowed knowledge.....!Irini passi..........!Pikristos Aftonf Khen.....!Omethmi Aftonf..............!IT was very strange the UK's power on Egypt in Ottoman's king dominate.....?what do you think


----------



## +إيرينى+ (5 مايو 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Irini as usual great effort .....1 flowed knowledge.....!Irini passi..........!Pikristos Aftonf Khen.....!Omethmi Aftonf..............!IT was very strange the UK's power on Egypt in Ottoman's king dominate.....?what do you think



*أولا شكرا على تعليقك الحلو
إخرستوس أنستى أليسوس أنستى

و بأشكرك إنك سألت السؤال الممتاز دا

إزاى إن الاحتلال الانجليزى تابع للخلافة العثمانية ؟؟

الاجابة ؟

الانجليز لما دخلوا مصر ما دخلوش لمحاربة الخلافة العثمانية أو بما معناه محاربة الوالى 

لكن دخلوا كحماية دولية لرعاياها اللى خافت عليهم بعد المذبحة اللى حدثت فى اسكندرية 

فى أثناء هوجة (ثورة ) عرابى

و بالتالى هى لم يكن بينها و بين الخديوى توفيق أى خلاف

فلم يحدث أن خلعته مثلا  و أقامت بدلا منه اللورد كرومر

بل ظل الخديوى كما هو تابع للخلافة العثمانية 

لو فيه حاجة مش مفهومة 
أنا مستنية​*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (7 مايو 2012)

Well don Irini it means if it was any of power country in that time have had interested to get in Egypt by the same excuse it would be don ......! it means in that time the English citizen who was living in Egypt had his protection from UK it self.....! it was that by Egyptian low....! or by international low......?


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مايو 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Irini it means if it was any of power country in that time have had interested to get in Egypt by the same excuse it would be don ......! it means in that time the English citizen who was living in Egypt had his protection from UK it self.....! it was that by Egyptian low....! or by international low......?



*أيوة يا رأفت 
الله ينور عليك

أنا صدقنى ما أعرفش إيه مصدر القانون هل هو قانون مصرى أو عالمى ؟؟؟
*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (7 مايو 2012)

Well don Irini when in fact Egypt have had the liberty from the Ottoman's power....! and what for politicly  condition and situation between two great power Ottoman's and Uk...?and why the preach about the protestant trip was for Christian not for all....?i think it was all his own interest ....!Irini pasi


----------



## مريم12 (7 مايو 2012)

مجهووووووووود رائع يا ايرينى 
تسلم ايدك 
و احلى تقييم​


----------



## fouad78 (7 مايو 2012)

حاولوا من خلال المدارس أن يمحوا التاريخ المسيحي من الوجود أو على الأقل يهمشوه
وأي جهد لتوثيق هذا التاريخ هو عمل رائع
بحث رائع الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Irini when in fact Egypt have had the liberty from the Ottoman's power....! and what for politicly  condition and situation between two great power Ottoman's and Uk...?and why the preach about the protestant trip was for Christian not for all....?i think it was all his own interest ....!Irini pasi



*شوف يا رأفت نحن لم نكن فى حرية من السلطة العثمانية 

بل كان الوالى محمد على باشا التابع للخلافة العثمانية هو أول والى له حق التوريث الولاية 

و لكننا كنا تابع للخلافة العثمانية 

بدليل دخول الجيش المصرى فى حرب القرم التى لم يكن له فيها لا ناقة و لا جمل

بالنسبة للارساليات البروتستانتية ؟؟؟

هى بالفعل لم تكن لتبشير المسلمين 
إنما كانت لزعزعة الكنيسة الارثوذكسية القبطية 
و ليكون الأقباط تابعين لإدارة أوروبية و ليست إدارة مصرية

أى إن الغرض كان سياسى و ليس إيمانى*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2012)

مريم12 قال:


> مجهووووووووود رائع يا ايرينى
> تسلم ايدك
> و احلى تقييم​



*شكرا يا مريم 12 
على 
تعليقك الحلو 
و 
تقييمك الجامد​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2012)

fouad78 قال:


> حاولوا من خلال المدارس أن يمحوا التاريخ المسيحي من الوجود أو على الأقل يهمشوه
> وأي جهد لتوثيق هذا التاريخ هو عمل رائع
> بحث رائع الرب يعوض تعب محبتك
> ​



*بالفعل كلامك صحيح
حاولوا إخفاء الحقيقة

أشكرك يا فؤاد 
على 
التعليق
الحلو 
و التقييم الجامد​*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (8 مايو 2012)

Well don Irini you agree that all the Ottomans time long power on Egypt because have had the Islamic Succession ..............!!!!!!!!! from Where they had it would you please give me any curse for that because the Egyptian in that time were fool and eating((fool))toaccept the domination as the Islamic Sccession........!Irini pasi


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 مايو 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Irini you agree that all the Ottomans time long power on Egypt because have had the Islamic Succession ..............!!!!!!!!! from Where they had it would you please give me any curse for that because the Egyptian in that time were fool and eating((fool))toaccept the domination as the Islamic Sccession........!Irini pasi



*لا يا رأقت ما تقدرش تقول إننا كنا أغبياء و بناكل غباء أو حماقة أيام العصر العثمانى

لأن الحكم العثمانى كان إحتلال على مصر 

فمن أين يأتى الفلاح البسيط ( المصرى ) بسلاح ليحارب الجيش العثمانى

و المشكلة الأكبر إن كان كثير من المصريين آمنوا بالاسلام

يبقى إزاى ح يقاوموا الخلافة يا رأفت إزاى بس

طيب ح أديك مثل

الأيام ديه مثلا 

مش برضوا الفكر الوهابى إحتل قلوب و عقول المصريين أو العرب جميعا

أليس هم ذات المسلمين من يريدوا تطبيق الشرعة الاسلامية على أنفسهم

و على أبنائهم 

بكامل إرادتهم يريدون تقطيع أياديهم و أرجلهم 
بكامل إراتهم يختارون الرجم و الجلد و قص الرقاب

و بكامل إرادتهم قالوا نعم على الاستفتاء عندما قالوا لهم
الذى يصوت ب لا هو كافر 
و الذى يصوت ب نعم هو مسلم

ألم تكن هذه غزوة الصناديق

و بكامل إرادتهم إختاروا الاحزاب الدينية فى مجلسى الشعب و الشورى
و هم على علم كامل بأنهم يبحثون عن الخلافة
بدليل إستقبال الاخوان لأوردغان رئيس وزراء تركيا ( العثمانى )
و هتفوا أمامه بالخلافة


هل الشعب غبي لهذه الدرجة ؟؟؟؟

أم يسيطر على عقولهم الفكر الاسلامى ؟؟؟؟

و أنت أيها المسيحى ماذا يمكنك أن تفعل فى هذا الموقف ؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (8 مايو 2012)

Well don Irini .....! are you agree with me that the only thing that because of the blood of Mar-turd the Christianity alive in Egypt.....! and we still from along time as a Egyptian listing to the religious men....!we still all ways follow the lyres....! the only thing now to tell the people about the truth and the history of Egypt..!as it happen


----------



## +إيرينى+ (9 مايو 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Well don Irini .....! are you agree with me that the only thing that because of the blood of Mar-turd the Christianity alive in Egypt.....! and we still from along time as a Egyptian listing to the religious men....!we still all ways follow the lyres....! the only thing now to tell the people about the truth and the history of Egypt..!as it happen



*لم أفهم جيدا 
ياريت معلش تكتب بالعربى​*


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (9 مايو 2012)

Hi Irini i mean that we have now to till all about the true Egyptian history to see how much the dominate like Ottomans were using our religious condition to manipulated us


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 مايو 2012)

rafaatbarsoum قال:


> Hi Irini i mean that we have now to till all about the true Egyptian history to see how much the dominate like Ottomans were using our religious condition to manipulated us



*هم لم يتلاعبوا بنا
لكن إحنا كان مغلبوين على أمرنا*​


----------



## أبوحمزة السيوطي (31 مايو 2012)

قيم وشيق كالعادة وإن كان لدي ملحوظات عدة 
متابع أيضاً باقي السلسلة 

وفقكم الله


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 مايو 2012)

أبوحمزة السيوطي قال:


> قيم وشيق كالعادة وإن كان لدي ملحوظات عدة
> متابع أيضاً باقي السلسلة
> 
> وفقكم الله



*ياريت تثرى الموضوع بملحوظاتك المهمة​*


----------



## grges monir (31 مايو 2012)

كالعادة سلسلة مميزة جدااااااااا
محتاجين ايرينى بعد متخلصى
تضميها فى موضوع واحد مع بعض طبعا مع الاحتفاظ بلتقسيم التاريخى


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 مايو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> كالعادة سلسلة مميزة جدااااااااا
> محتاجين ايرينى بعد متخلصى
> تضميها فى موضوع واحد مع بعض طبعا مع الاحتفاظ بلتقسيم التاريخى



الموضوع كله على بعضه هنا

تاريخ مصر و المسيحية من القرن الأول حتى القرن العشرون

و مثبت هنا

تاريخ مصر و المسيحية من القرن الأول حتى القرن العشرون


و شكرا على التعليق و التقييم الجميل


----------

